# Duda sobre la fuerza de un servo



## jomainbe (Sep 21, 2008)

Visitando páginas sobre motores servo observo que la fuerza de dicho motor está expresada en kilos por centimetro (Kg/cm). ¿Qué significa ésto exactamente? Si el motor tiene una fuerza de 5Kg/cm, ¿quiere decir que puede mover un peso de 5Kg? Si pongo dos motores de esta fuerza ¿querrá decir que los dos pueden con un peso de 10 Kg?

Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 21, 2008)

Es mucho mas complejo que eso... en determinadas circunstancias un motor te puede levantar mas carga con menor velocidad... 

Mejor revisa en wiki

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Par_motor


----------



## jomainbe (Sep 22, 2008)

¡¡Gracias por contestar! De todas formas lo que pretendo saber es qué peso pueden arrastrar los servos normalmente utilizados para los típicos robots siguelineas. Porque la verdad, me cuesta creer que un motorcito de éstos pueda mover un robot de 6 o 7 kilos. ¿O sí?


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 22, 2008)

Es una relacion entre fuerza y velocidad... un motor de 5kg/cm quiere decir que puede arrastrar 5Kg una distancia de 1cm en un segundo, si le aplicas una fuerza mayor va a tardar mas, pero si le pones una fuerza menor puede tardar menos.... 

Con el uso de motoreductores se pueden mover cargas muy pesadas sacrificando la velocidad, ya que se sigue el mismo principio de funcionamiento de las poleas en una grua o en un poliplasto


----------

